# FCS KALI workshop



## DRAVEN (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey you guys..time for another FCS KALI workshop @ Ed Parker's Karate studio in Pasadena.

Rico Cortes will be Flying in from Florida to teach new FCS material and sharpen old ones. We welcome anyone from no experience to advance. Bottom line just have fun.

We're lookin @ Dec. 6 SAT.
time: 10-12 and 1-3pm or as long as we can go.
fee: $60
COntact: Rich Verdejo @ rich873@aol.com or call(626)792-6408

stay tunes for new updates.

http://www.kenpokarambit.com
http://www.kenpohands.com
also checkout Master Ray Dionaldo's website http://www.fcskali.com/


----------



## DRAVEN (Oct 7, 2003)

Also guest instructor Angelo Collado will be introducing his Kenpo-Kerambit.  For information about Angelo Collado check his website.  This is a great way to explore the bladed world for kenpoist.
http://www.kenpokarambit.com
http://www.kenpohands.com


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 7, 2003)

Give Rico a hip toss for me!  

Cthulhu


----------

